# S Hellraiser V-8's are IN-STOCK!!



## cyril v (Jun 9, 2009)

God I wish I had the cash... bought too much stupid shit lately and have even more shit to pay for on the way.

Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Hellraiser V-8 Black Cherry 8-String Electric Guitar







You guys need to buy all of these so I can snag one later when you inevitably sell it a month later. 

The white and black C-8's are also on the way.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not usually into V's... Or Shecter... But that actually looks pretty damn cool


----------



## somn (Jun 9, 2009)

I just saw it it would b killer if it had a kahler


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 9, 2009)

WHOA! That is an absolute steal, some needs to buy this and then do a massive pic story.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 9, 2009)

fuck. I need this and the V7-FR.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 9, 2009)

^ DO IT!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't care if it isn't symmetrical. That thing is a beast.



> LIST PRICE: $1,399.00
> SALE PRICE: $999.00



If only I didn't have to pay for college. *sigh*


----------



## MTech (Jun 9, 2009)

They need to stop putting everything out in Cherry.... but bet you're glad I spotted the 8 string V and it wasn't a misprint


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That thing is hideous.



 I dont know If this would be blasphemy, but an 8 string version of K.K Downing's Hamer (Kahler, Single Dimarzio super distortion, pickguard) would be hilariously br00tal.

If the V8 came in a normal red colour with no binding I'd buy one...and If It were A-Symmetrical I'd buy it for SURE!


----------



## cyril v (Jun 9, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That thing is hideous.



I'd honestly rather it be matte black with all black hardware and blackouts with an ebony board and shipped with blackcoated DR strings... but, I'd still bite on this if i had the cash.

This black cherry definitely isn't for everyone and I have no clue why the hell they keep releasing it with this option first instead of white or black which would likely sell better.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's a badass looking guitar!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah all black just what the fucking world needs...

Though this black cherry is nearly as bad at this point especially with LTD doing it too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW! Do Want! I bet that is the ONLY one too. I will hopefully be getting a new job in the near future that pays Very well, if so... I will be getting this to hold me over while I order my customs


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 10, 2009)

One of my guitarists just ordered a black C-8, and I'm trying to talk my other guitarist into buying this


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 10, 2009)

I may just have to buy one to see if I can really use 8 strings as much as I think I can... I just wouldn't want to have those nasty EMG's in it  I mean I love 6 and 7 string EMG's, but EMG is far from perfecting the 8 string versions of their pups.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That thing is hideous.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 10, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I may just have to buy one to see if I can really use 8 strings as much as I think I can... I just wouldn't want to have those nasty EMG's in it  I mean I love 6 and 7 string EMG's, but EMG is far from perfecting the 8 string versions of their pups.



BKP and Duncan can do custom pickups, and furthermore, Duncan can put pretty much any of their customs in the EMG-like bass housing. Someone needs to get a fullshred-8, if only because i'd like to hear it.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jun 10, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That thing is hideous.



Came here to post this.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 10, 2009)

I thinki it looks just awesome


----------



## plyta (Jun 10, 2009)

IMHO it looks better than their C-8 superstrat


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 10, 2009)

If that make this in white I am going to be super pissed. I jumped on the normal C-8 hellraiser, thinking they wouldn't be coming out with all these cool 7's and 8's. Damn you lack of funds!


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 10, 2009)

jeez that thing's ugly :/

I would have bought it if it were the normal strat shape.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 10, 2009)

cyril v said:


> BKP and Duncan can do custom pickups, and furthermore, Duncan can put pretty much any of their customs in the EMG-like bass housing. Someone needs to get a fullshred-8, if only because i'd like to hear it.



Yeah I would do Duncans but I've heard their CS is obscenely expensive  although I've never put in an order so I can't say for sure. I think if I got something like this I'd order BKP's as I ordered the guitar, if not earlier, so they arrived at the same time and I could switch out the EMG's before playing it


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm happy to see an eight string V, but I'm sad to see that it is this. Why does Schecter have to ruin so much potential with that black cherry finish and gaudy binding?


----------



## Spondus (Jun 10, 2009)

the finish and binding are all kinds of wrong :/


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah I would do Duncans but I've heard their CS is obscenely expensive  although I've never put in an order so I can't say for sure. I think if I got something like this I'd order BKP's as I ordered the guitar, if not earlier, so they arrived at the same time and I could switch out the EMG's before playing it



I posted this long ago, but Duncan is supposed to be releasing 8 string blackouts this year. I inquired earlier this year about ordering them custom and I was told they would be out later this year. That was in January or February.


----------



## cddragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there something wrong or does the guitar have smaller upper horn? If so, it appears fookin ugly to me :/ And to me the headstock and the neck don't match the shape very well...


----------



## AZ7 (Jun 10, 2009)

This is pure evil fugly!!! 
Just doesn't look right


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, the Schecter v's are asymmetrical. They always have been. Also, I love how so many people bitch about there not being enough variety in production model 7's and 8's and then when Schecter starts doing stuff that's a bit different from Ibanez's "all black super-strats, all the time" theory, people bitch about that too. I think it looks great. Given, I was a much bigger fan of the black cherry finish when it was new and not their choice for each initial run, but that does not make it ugly.


----------



## Harry (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not a huge V fan, but in the 8 string format with that wider neck, it actually looks really cool IMHO.


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure if these have been posted, but there are a few proto Schecter 8s from the Custom Shop listed on DCGL as well. 





Stiletto 8




Devil 8


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 11, 2009)

okay great now I want the bottom one 

thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

Concerto412 said:


> Not sure if these have been posted, but there are a few proto Schecter 8s from the Custom Shop listed on DCGL as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps Schecter is planning to release the first production trem-equipped 8?


----------



## Galius (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps Schecter is planning to release the first production trem-equipped 8?


Actually those 2 customs have been on DCGLs site for quite some time, mabey even a year.


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea, it's just DCGL custom order.

Besides Halo does 8 9 and 10 strings with Kahlers...but maybe they don't count lol


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> Yea, it's just DCGL custom order.
> 
> Besides Halo does 8 9 and 10 strings with Kahlers...but maybe they don't count lol



Ofcourse they don't!


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a V hater myself but i rather shut up about it, because the ERG world is laking variety, and even though it's a V, it has 8 string so WTF.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 14, 2009)

This is an awesome guitar!!
I think the black cherry and binding combination look sweet.

A pup swap would most likely be in order though.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 14, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> jeez that thing's ugly :/
> 
> I would have bought it if it were the normal strat shape.



'cept they already have those.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe I just choked on some peanut butter.

I *NEVER *choke on peanut butter.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Jun 15, 2009)

I need one now... selling my hellraiser c8 asap


----------



## cyril v (Jun 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah I would do Duncans but I've heard their CS is obscenely expensive  although I've never put in an order so I can't say for sure. I think if I got something like this I'd order BKP's as I ordered the guitar, if not earlier, so they arrived at the same time and I could switch out the EMG's before playing it



I just checked the pricing for a few things from seymour duncan....

Fullshred 8 string $200
Fullshred 8 string w/emg housing $200
Blackout 8 string $200

stupid enough, but i forgot to ask about passive sized blackouts.


----------



## vlover (Jul 19, 2009)

Time to start selling shit again. Damn G.A.S.


----------

